# Charges for domestic help



## tnoronha31 (Mar 28, 2015)

Wanted to know if domestic help is easily available to clean the house in Amstelveen.
Do they work on daily wages basis or can they be engaged for longer term?
What would the approximate cost be for a domestic help to clean a 3 to 4 BHK family house in Amstelveen?


----------



## GOFORTH (Apr 7, 2015)

There is an online (job seek) which is very active there and you should find what you want. I know that Nanny's demand from $300 to $600 per week based on experience. A house keep would be along the same lines. Search - Nanny house keep job wanted, Amstelveen - and find a site of many seeking employment! Good luck!


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

Try going on groupon.nl and you can buy vouchers for 45 euro , e hours cleaning.


----------



## ThesisWriter (Oct 16, 2015)

Dutch people tend to get a house-cleaner by asking around. Good ones are hard to come by, they usually come to your house for about 2 or 3 hours, once a week. Pay is about 15 euros an hour, may be more.


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

10-15 euros per hour generally.


----------

